# November's Bulb effort realized in April



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Before I began we had a small slope up to the yard that didn't grow squat. So last fall, I hired two guys to dig some trenches so I could plant 2700+ bulbs. 









I added compost to the trenches and spaced out the crocuses, daffodils, glory of the snow. I did the same with the 330 tulips, except I planted them in tidy little well planned rows so that the bed would be attractive over their blooming time. At the end of it all I figured that I pushed two tons of dirt back into the trenches. I covered the tulip bed with netting to protect the bulbs from the squirrels.

March 27 we returned from our well needed 3 week vacation to this:



























And my favorite:









I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks GREAT, Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

They're beautiful! Great job Leah.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ver nice!!
I did the same thing around my yard with over 5,000 bulbs 4 years ago
Keep in mind that tulips do not last long term
You will need to give them heavy feedings of specific fertilizer for them to flower the same every year

I've moved to Hyacinths, daffodils & perennials for flowers
I don't even buy annuals any more
I do grow marigolds out back & then transplant them out front when ready

also - "dead-head" the tulips before they go to seed
Once the flower starts to go, petals falling off - cut the top off
Leave the greenery to rebuild the bulb for the next year

One house near me has planted crocus in the lawn
Every year their yard is an ocean of flowers
They die off before the 1st mowing


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

That's beautiful. We've attempted the same thing on a much smaller scale (about 100 crocus and 250 daffidills) a couple of years ago with much limited results, but this is great; we'll have to try again now.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Better on a sunny day.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Flowers, and the dogs & flag too.


----------

